#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα μηχανικών Π.Ε. και Τ.Ε.

## Xάρης

Με αφορμή επιστολή που μου στάλθηκε εκ μέρους του ΣΠΜΕ και μου ζητείται να δώσω στον ΣΠΜΕ την εξουσιοδότησή μου προκειμένου "να προβεί σε κάθε νόμιμη ενέργεια, κατά των  διατάξεων του άρθρου 8 του Ν.4030/2011 (ΦΕΚ 249/ΑΆ), που περιορίζουν και εξαφανίζουν ανυπέρβλητα εργασιακά μου δικαιώματα και πεδία εργασίας μου", όπως ακριβώς γράφει, θα ήθελα να ανοίξω *πάλι* το θέμα των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Θέμα για το οποίο πολλές συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει στο παρελθόν διαδικτυακά, που όμως ποτέ δεν έχει γίνει θέμα συζήτησης με συμμετοχή των επισήμων φορέων των μηχανικών ΠΕ και ΤΕ, ΤΕΕ και ΕΕΤΕΜ αντίστοιχα καθώς και των συλλόγων αρχιτεκτόνων, πολιτικών μηχανικών, τοπογράφων, κ.λπ.

Καλώ λοιπόν όλους του μηχανικούς, ΤΕ και ΠΕ, όλους τους συλλόγους, τους εκπροσώπους του ΤΕΕ και της ΕΕΤΕΜ, να τοποθετηθούν μέσα απ' αυτό το φόρουμ, να ακούσουν τα μέλη τους, τις ανησυχίες τους, τις επιφυλάξεις του αλλά και τις προτάσεις τους.

Για την οικονομία της όλης κουβέντας θα ανακεφαλαιώσω όσα έχουν προκύψει από τις κατά καιρούς συζητήσεις:
Πάρα πολλοί συνάδελφοι, μηχανικοί ΤΕ αλλά και ΠΕ, αισθάνονται αδικημένοι με το ισχύον σύστημα απονομής επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων. 
Θεωρούν ότι αφενός δεν έχουν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που θα έπρεπε και αφετέρου άλλοι συνάδελφοι, διαφορετικών ειδικοτήτων, έχουν παραπάνω επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα απ' όσα αξίζουν να έχουν.Υπάρχουν βέβαια κι άλλοι, συνήθως ΠΕ των ειδικοτήτων των τοπογράφων, αρχιτεκτόνων, ηλεκτρολόγων, μηχανολόγων και πολιτικών μηχανικών που είναι κάθετοι σε κάθε αλλαγή του status quo.

Εφόσον υπάρχει ζήτημα από σημαντική μερίδα συναδέλφων μηχανικών να επανακαθοριστούν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, όσοι ανήκουν στην δεύτερη από τις παραπάνω κατηγορία και αναφέρομαι όχι μόνο σε συναδέλφους, αλλά κυρίως στο ΤΕΕ και τους διάφορους συλλόγους, θα πρέπει να δεχτούν να γίνει μια συζήτηση με συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα που θα καταλήξει σε συγκεκριμένα αποτελέσματα. Όσο πιο ανοιχτή μάλιστα, τόσο το καλύτερο.

Αυτό το "ανοιχτή" παραπάνω έρχεται να καλύψει αυτό το θέμα στο eMichanikos.gr.

Καταθέτω λοιπόν την άποψή μου αν και τα έχουμε πει και στο παρελθόν.
Η απόδοση των όποιων επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων θα πρέπει να γίνεται βάσει:
α) *τυπικών προσόντων* (διπλώματα/πτυχία, μεταπτυχιακά, διδακτορικά)
β) *εμπειρίας* (αποδεδειγμένης και στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο των ζητούμενων δικαιωμάτων) και
γ) *εξετάσεων*, σοβαρών και αδιάβλητων, όπως ακριβώς γίνεται με τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές και τους ελεγκτές δόμησης και για κάθε αντικείμενο χωριστά. Π.χ. άλλες εξετάσεις για στατικά, άλλες για υδραυλικά έργα κι άλλες για έργα οδοποιίας.
δ) επίσης, να υπάρχει *ξεχωριστή διαδικασία και δικαιώματα για μελέτες και επιβλέψεις*.
Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς είναι δυνατόν να θεωρούμε τόσο σημαντικό τον ρόλο του επιθεωρητή/ελεγκτή ώστε να του ζητούμε να περάσει κάποιες εξετάσεις και καλώς κάνουμε και δεν θεωρούμε σημαντικό το ίδιο για τους μηχανικούς μελετητές!

Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενώ στα δημόσια έργα υπάρχει κλιμάκωση όσο αφορά τα δικαιώματα μελέτης και κατασκευής, όπου συνεκτιμάται η εμπειρία του μηχανικού, δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για τα ιδιωτικά έργα των οποίων η σημαντικότητα είναι πολλές φορές ισάξια αν όχι μεγαλύτερη των δημοσίων.

----------


## THOMASTAS

Γεια σας και χρόνια πολλά, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει αν οι άδειες του εργοδηγού μηχανικού εγκαταστάσεων με καλύπτουν ή πρέπει να βγάλω και του υδραυλικού.

ευχαριστώ και καλή χρονιά

----------


## Pappos

To πρόβλημα με τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα είναι τα εξής:

1. Το ΤΕΕ, συνδικαλιστικό φορέα των Μηχανικών ΠΕ.
2. Η ΕΕΤΕΜ, συνδικαλιστικό σύλλογο των Μηχανικών ΤΕ. Εδώ να τονίσω ότι 25 χρόνια το προεδρείο και τα μέλη του είνια τα ίδια άτομα. Και μάλιστα δυστυχώς από χαμηλό επίπεδο. Ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τα ακαδημαϊκά.
3. Η εμμονή (κουτοπονηριά του βλαχαφερού ελληνάρα) με τα αδιάσπαστα 5ετή. 
4. Πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή προγράμματος σπουδών. Τα τρία πρωτα έτη B.Sc τα επόμενα δύο έτη M.Sc.
5. Η ανύπαρκτη παιδεία που υπάρχει στην νέα γενιά. Αλλιώς δεν θα βλέπαμε συζητήσεις και πολέμους μεταξύ συναδέλφων Μηχανικών ΠΕ και ΤΕ.
6. Το χαμηλό επίπεδο των δημοσιογράφων και η φτηνή προπαγάνδα που γίνεται εις βάρος των ΑΕΙ ΤΤ.
7. Η συντεχνιακή και πελατεικαή πολιτική από τις κυβερνήσεις που δεν προχωρά σε έκδοση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων. (Μιλάμε για χώρα Ουγκάντα όταν υπάρχουν ακόμη επ. δικαιώματα από το 1930).

----------


## Xάρης

1. Το ΤΕΕ είναι επιμελητήριο δεν είναι σύλλογος. Βεβαίως είναι και συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των μηχανικών ΠΕ, αλλά είναι και ο Τεχνικός Σύμβουλος του κράτους. Η εγγραφή σ' αυτό, δυστυχώς κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι υποχρεωτική για τους μηχανικούς ΠΕ προκειμένου να ασκήσουν το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού. Δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο για τους μηχανικούς ΤΕ.

2. Η ΕΕΤΕΜ είναι αποκλειστικά συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των μηχανικών ΤΕ. Η εγγραφή σ' αυτή δεν είναι υποχρεωτική για την άσκηση του επαγγέλματος του μηχανικού. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος στο τελευταίο.

3-4. Διάσημα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού όπως το Imperial College of London δεν έχουν τριετείς σπουδές που να οδηγούν σε BSc. Το λιγότερο 4 έτη που οδηγούν σε MEng και ένα ακόμα έτος για MSc.
Σε σχέση με τα ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια το εύρος περιορίζεται και γι αυτό βγαίνουν οι σπουδές στα 4 έτη. Αλλιώς θα απαιτούνταν και εκεί 5 έτη για το MEng.

----------


## Pappos

Διάσημα πανεπιστήμια παγκοσμίως (όπως το ETH, https://www.ethz.ch/de/studium/bache...n/details.html) έχουν τρία έτη B.Sc και δύο έτη M.Sc για τις σπουδές Πολ. Μηχανικού.
Επίσης στην Γερμανία επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά το πρόγραμμα σπουδών είναι τρία έτη B.Sc ή B.Eng και δύο έτη M.Sc ή M.Eng.




> 1. Το ΤΕΕ είναι επιμελητήριο δεν είναι  σύλλογος. Βεβαίως είναι και συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των μηχανικών ΠΕ, αλλά  είναι και ο Τεχνικός Σύμβουλος του κράτους. Η εγγραφή σ' αυτό, δυστυχώς  κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι υποχρεωτική για τους μηχανικούς ΠΕ  προκειμένου να ασκήσουν το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού. Δεν συμβαίνει το  ίδιο για τους μηχανικούς ΤΕ..


Μα δεν είπα ποτέ ότι το ΤΕΕ είναι σύλλογος. Επαναλαμβάνω τα επόμενα

3. Η εμμονή (κουτοπονηριά του βλαχαδερού ελληνάρα) με τα αδιάσπαστα 5ετή. 
4. Πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή προγράμματος σπουδών. Τα τρία πρωτα έτη B.Sc τα επόμενα δύο έτη M.Sc.
5. Η ανύπαρκτη παιδεία που υπάρχει στην νέα γενιά. Αλλιώς δεν θα βλέπαμε  συζητήσεις και πολέμους μεταξύ συναδέλφων Μηχανικών ΠΕ και ΤΕ.
6. Το χαμηλό επίπεδο των δημοσιογράφων και η φτηνή προπαγάνδα που γίνεται εις βάρος των ΑΕΙ ΤΤ.
7. Η συντεχνιακή και πελατεικαή πολιτική από τις κυβερνήσεις που δεν  προχωρά σε έκδοση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων. (Μιλάμε για χώρα Ουγκάντα  όταν υπάρχουν ακόμη επ. δικαιώματα από το 1930).

----------


## Xάρης

3-4. Εσύ τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις από το ότι σ' άλλα διάσημα πανεπιστήμια υπάρχει BSc και σ' άλλα όχι;
Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν υπάρχει κοινή αντιμετώπιση του θέματος;
Ότι δεν υπάρχει κανόνας.
Και δεν αναφέρομαι στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια, αναφέρομαι σε διάσημα διεθνή πανεπιστήμια.
Τα 5 έτη που ζητούν τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια, αδιάσπαστα, είναι γιατί προσφέρουν εύρος γνώσεων που δεν προσφέρει π.χ. το πρόγραμμα του Imperial College of London.
Αν μειώνονταν το εύρος, τότε θα μειώνονταν τα χρόνια στα 4, σε καμία περίπτωση όμως στα 3.
Αυτό είναι επιλογή και όχι κουτοπονηριά.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου τα 4 έτη είναι ελάχιστο, εκείνο που πρέπει να γίνει είναι διάσπαση των τμημάτων και περιορισμός του εύρους. Να ακολουθήσουμε δηλαδή το μοντέλο του MEng-4 έτη και MSc-(+1) έτος.

5. Η παιδεία ήταν πάντα πρόβλημα της χώρας και όχι μόνο της σημερινής γενιάς. Οι συζητήσεις και οι "πόλεμοι" γίνονται γενικώς όταν υπάρχει σύγκρουση συμφερόντων, όταν κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι αδικούνται. Το πεδίο των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων των μηχανικών είναι ένα τέτοιο πεδίο αντιπαράθεσης.

6. Είναι ίδιον της φυλής μας να μας φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι, να βλέπουμε παντού εχθρούς και να απαξιώνουμε τα πάντα. Όπως σε κάθε επάγγελμα έτσι και στους δημοσιογράφους υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί επαγγελματίες και πολλές ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις του... γκρι. Μήπως και στη Γερμανία δεν έχουν δημοσιογράφους κατάλληλους για φυλλάδες σαν τη Bild. Ή μήπως οι Γερμανοί δεν έχουν διδακτορικό στην προπαγάνδα;

7. Η κρατικοδίαιτη οικονομία και το πελατοκεντρικό σύστημα εξουσίας είναι όντως χαρακτηριστικά της κοινωνίας μας που πρέπει να τα αποβάλουμε. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που ο όρος "συντεχνία" έχει αποκτήσει κακή φήμη.
Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, πελάτες οι απόφοιτοι πανεπιστημίων, πελάτες και οι απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ.

----------


## Pappos

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Επίσης δεν παρουσιάζεις στοιχεία γιατί το 5ετές είναι καλύτερο από το 3+2.
Για την πληροφόρησή σου σε ενημερώνω ότι μόνο στο Ελλαδιστάν υπάρχει ακόμη το 5ετές και αυτό γιατί έτσι θέλει τι ΤΕΕ.
Συγκεκριμένα.
Στα 3 χρόνια οι σπουδέα καλύπτουν το βασικό υπόβαθρο. Τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια είναι τα καθοριστικά γιατί επιλέγεις εξειδίκευση. Παράδειγμα.
Πολ, Μηχανικός B.Sc. δεν συνεχίζει σαν Δομοστατικός M.Sc. αλλά σαν *Computational Mechanics M.Sc.* 
Δηλαδή  εξειδικεύεται στα πεπερασμάνα στοιχεία (γραμμικά και μη-γραμμικά),  Ελαστοστική, Δυναμική, Προγραμματισμό, Ειδικά θέματα Μηχανικής, Μηχανική  του συνεχούς, Τανυστική Ανάλυση κ.α.
Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εργαστεί σαν Πολ. Μηχανικός B.Sc. !!!
Απλά εξειδικεύτηκε στο   *Computational Mechanics M.Sc., δηλαδή προσομοιώση και ανάλυση κατασκευών και όλα τα άλλα που του δίνει η εξειδίκευση* *Computational Mechanics M.Sc.* 
Αλλά είναι Πολ. Μηχανικός B.Sc !!! 
Γιατί το  *Computational Mechanics M.Sc. μπορεί άνετα να το ακολουθήσει και Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός B.Sc.*
Αλλά ο  *Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός B.Sc. έχει πρόσβαση στο επάγγελμα του Μηχανολόγου !!!*
Απλά μετά εξειδίκευτηκε στο *Computational Mechanics M.Sc !!!
*
*Η εξέλιξη είναι το M.Sc., η εμπειρία, ο αριθμός μελετών κ.α.*

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε ξανά αυτά που έγραψα γιατί μου βάζεις λόγια που δεν είπα.
Μίλησα για 4 έτη κατ' ελάχιστο κι αυτό με δεδομένο ότι θα μειωθεί το εύρος των σπουδών. Αν το εύρος μείνει το ίδιο, θέση με την οποία δεν συμφωνώ, τότε θα πρέπει να μείνουν τα 5 έτη σπουδών ως ελάχιστο.

Σε 3 έτη κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λίγα, δεν προσφέρουν επαρκή χρόνο για σπουδές ανωτάτου επιπέδου.
Μόνο τα γενικά μαθήματα να βάλεις διαπιστώνεις ότι θέλεις 2 έτη.
Το ένα έτος που απομένει είναι πολύ λίγος χρόνος για να βγει κάποιος μηχανικός ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης.

Αν από την άλλη επιθυμούμε να δημιουργήσουμε τμήματα με λιγότερα μαθηματικά και γενικώς  λιγότερα γενικά μαθήματα τότε οδηγούμαστε σε ανώτερες σπουδές και όχι ανώτατες.
Η συνέχεια από ανώτερες σπουδές σε ανώτατες δεν είναι εύκολη διότι δεν υπάρχει επαρκής θεωρητική βάση.

----------


## Pappos

Tα έτη κατά την γνώμη σου. Για μένα αποκτάς τις βασικές γνώσεις από εκεί και πέρα το M.Sc σε εξειδικεύει !
Τα γενικά μαθήματα είναι υπεραρκετά και πολλά από αυτά σκουπίδια. Για παράδειγμα σε σχολή εδώ Ελλάδα είχανε 3 μαθήματα με την φιλοσοφία του Μηχανικού. Δεν θα αναφερθώ στο αστείο πρόγραμμα σπουδών με 65 μαθήματα γιατί κάτι τέτοιο είναι γελοίο.
Τα μαθηματικά που διδάσκονται στα 3 χρόνια είναι υπεραρκετά (Από διαφορικές μέχρι αριθμητική ανάλυση, παραπάνω δεν χρειάζεσαι !!!) Αν χρειατεί προχωρημένα μαθηματικά θα τα κάνεις στο M.Sc που υπάρχουν στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών και ανάλογα την εξειδίκευση.
Οι σπουδές των 3 ετών είναι ανώτατες. Ανώτερες υπάρχουν μόνο στο Ελλαδιστάν !!!

----------


## Pappos

> Αν από την άλλη επιθυμούμε να δημιουργήσουμε τμήματα με λιγότερα  μαθηματικά και γενικώς  λιγότερα γενικά μαθήματα τότε οδηγούμαστε σε ανώτερες σπουδές και όχι ανώτατες.
> Η συνέχεια από ανώτερες σπουδές σε ανώτατες δεν είναι εύκολη διότι δεν υπάρχει επαρκής θεωρητική βάση.





> Σε 3 έτη κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λίγα, δεν προσφέρουν επαρκή χρόνο για σπουδές ανωτάτου επιπέδου.


Μάλιστα...δηλαδή ένας με τρία χρόνια σε πολυτεχνείο έχει ανώτερες σπουδές...και δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει για M.Sc γιατί δεν έχει τις απαραίτητες θεωρητικές γνώσεις.

...

Εντάξει, είναι και αυτή μια τοποθέτηση...ο καθένας μπορεί να εκφέρει τις απόψεις του...

Αλλά ακόμη δεν απάντησες γιατί όχι 3+2 = 5 
Και να υπάρχει μόνο 5 έτη με ελλιπή εξειδίκευση...

----------

